# 15 Year Olds Path To A Six-Pac



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm just getting started around here  . I've been floating about for ages, reading information, picking up tips, etc. before I actually registered.

Some details about me,

Weigh: 177lbs

Height: 5'11"

I play for a football team which currently trains 3 times a week (Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday)

I also like to go out cycling any day which I don't have football, 10 miles on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and a long, slow cycle on Sundays (25+ miles)

Diet: I have no idea what my body fat percentage is, nor do I care. I adjust my diet strictly based on what the mirror tells me. I think it's the best tool on the market. I eat a moderately clean diet. As much as I can

Throughout my journal I plan to take no supplements or anything that's not normal to boost my size, strength, etc. Maybe once I have reached my maximum potential and I'm at the stage where my body can't grow anymore naturally. Also it's not recommended to take supplements at 15.

Currently, I have a workout regime, which is the way it is because i only have DB's as my gym equipment. It is:

Monday

Bicycle

Tuesday

Football

Shoulders/Pectoral

SHOULDERS

Arnold Press

Dumbell Raise

Military Press

PECTORAL - Dumbell Press

Wednesday

Bicycle

Thursday

Football

Arms/Back

BICEPS

Alternate Dumbell Curls

EZ Bar

Alternate Hammer Curls

BACK

Dead lifts, Back Extensions - lower back

Lateral Pull Down, One Arm Rows - laterals

Seated Rows - rhomboids

Dumbell Shrugs - traps

Friday

Bicycle

Saturday

Football

Abs

Swiss ball crunches

Side bends

Sunday

Long, slow cycle (25+ miles)

Rough I know, but it's only to get me started.

My goal is to get a defined six-pac. I have the right motivation and I'm ready to go all the way..

For the last month I've been doing a bit of fat loss, here's the comparison:










Any advice greatly appreciated, hopefully some people will tune in and keep an eye on me 

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I can't see any fat loss in the pics mate because you hardly had any to start with!

You need to put up what you call your diet and ppl will give you some feedback, Its ok saying your goal is a six-pack, in the condition your in, that shouldn't be hard tbh but adding some overall size will enhance it even more, surely you don't want just a six-pack and no chest, delts, or legs etc?

Diet and going to a proper gym is what you need IMO.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Agree with Jimmy ^^^

I'd spend at least the next 6months adding some size before dieting down mate....don't wanna be looking like an anorexic swimmer


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Dieting to have a six pack at your age could cause growth stunts because your growing body needs enough fuel to grow.

I say up your protein intake by eating more meat milk and eggs and start weight training 2 times per week with a sensible program is more than enough.

You cant have a six pack with out muscle


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Five-O said:


> I can't see any fat loss in the pics mate because you hardly had any to start with!
> 
> You need to put up what you call your diet and ppl will give you some feedback, Its ok saying your goal is a six-pack, in the condition your in, that shouldn't be hard tbh but adding some overall size will enhance it even more, surely you don't want just a six-pack and no chest, delts, or legs etc?
> 
> Diet and going to a proper gym is what you need IMO.


Yup, your right, it mightn't look like i need to lose weight but i feel my backside is bigger than it should be. My football coach also said to be a really competitive footballer another 1/2 stone would do it. So, thats what i'm going to do.

My diet is basically cutting the rubbish out of it. I know bodybuilders AKA everyone else on this forum packs up on the protein and carbs, etc. I will do my share in protein and eat extra meat and drink extra milk. But for now I don't think it's necessary as i don't really think it's overly necessary.

I want everything muscular six-pac is just my main objective.

Do you think any more fat loss is necessary? Should i start concentrating on my work out now?

Thanks for the info


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Agree with Jimmy ^^^
> 
> I'd spend at least the next 6months adding some size before dieting down mate....don't wanna be looking like an anorexic swimmer


Ok, I shall work on that then.. adding some size by the usual milk, eggs and meat? Also should i work out until failure or stick to sets?

Thanks, and your right.. I don't :laugh:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just focus on putting on some decent muscle mate.

I mean this as nice as possible, but it looks like you've *lost* muscle in the photo's. Not fat - muscle.

At the widest point it looks as if your calves are wider than your quads....do you train legs mate?


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Dieting to have a six pack at your age could cause growth stunts because your growing body needs enough fuel to grow.
> 
> I say up your protein intake by eating more meat milk and eggs and start weight training 2 times per week with a sensible program is more than enough.
> 
> You cant have a six pack with out muscle


Yes, i understand. I havn't grown in height in just over a year :confused1:

Ok, will do, thanks for the advice


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

josnoddy said:


> Ok, I shall work on that then.. adding some size by the usual milk, eggs and meat? Also should i work out until failure or stick to sets?
> 
> Thanks, and your right.. I don't :laugh:


Just keep reading mate, have a look into routines and see what you can fit in, you seem to do lots, and I mean lots of cardio, this to a certain extent is going to hold you back from gaining some size, at your age though, you will grow like a weed with the right foods and routine, within 2 months of starting training way back when I was 18ish, i put on nearly 2 stone and it wasn't slop, just stick around and read as much as you can. :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

josnoddy said:


> Ok, I shall work on that then.. adding some size by the usual milk, eggs and meat? Also should i work out until failure or stick to sets?
> 
> Thanks, and your right.. I don't :laugh:


Yeah mate, take a look through the bulking up diets, whatever you're eating now, double it 

Start hitting some compounds (especially squats and lunges in your case) 2-3x a week....and make sure you get some rest in!


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Just focus on putting on some decent muscle mate.
> 
> I mean this as nice as possible, but it looks like you've *lost* muscle in the photo's. Not fat - muscle.
> 
> At the widest point it looks as if your calves are wider than your quads....do you train legs mate?


It's ok, its all positive mate :thumb: i need this advice as i have to start somewhere..

Yea, i train my legs practically everyday, i get my calves worked out during football practice and matches on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays and most of the other days i cycle 10+ miles which definately trains my quads, as i've noticed the difference in the last month or so as they've became more defined. Do you think i need to lose any fat? Or jus start bulking?

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

josnoddy said:


> Yup, your right, it mightn't look like i need to lose weight *but i feel my backside is bigger than it should be. My football coach also said to be a really competitive footballer another 1/2 stone would do it. So, thats what i'm going to do.*
> 
> My diet is basically cutting the rubbish out of it. I know bodybuilders AKA everyone else on this forum packs up on the protein and carbs, etc. I will do my share in protein and eat extra meat and drink extra milk. But for now I don't think it's necessary as i don't really think it's overly necessary.
> 
> ...


I was having a chat with a lad the other day who said his coach had said something similar and that his BMI was too big.

I suggested he might want to get a better coach.

Mate - up your eating and train heavy twice per week.

Then do a day of speed work/drills, and then for normal training.

Ditch the cycling - do running, but as interval training. You'll run about 7miles over the course of a footy match, none of which is 100% jogging or sprinting.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good diet and training advice above.

However,don't get too obsessive at your age,enjoy your training and look after your health but,more importantly,enjoy your youth.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Just an update, I've started eating alot more now, I told my mother about my ideas and she said she'd cook me alot more meat (accept pork) than usual and i shall have tuna sandwiches instead of cheese and ham.

I had P.E in school today which was agility and strength training, went to the gym today after school and had football training tonight. So all in all quite an athletic day. I'm going to write out a regime to bring with me to the gym so i can keep track of my progress. I found out I couldn't bench very much compared to everyone else, I benched 3 sets x 8 reps of 30KG, we all have to start somewhere I suppose 

Due to school timings, football, etc. I think I'm going to goto the school gym on Tuesdays and Thursdays from now on once i get my regime typed out..


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> Just an update, I've started eating alot more now, I told my mother about my ideas and she said she'd cook me alot more meat (accept pork) than usual and i shall have tuna sandwiches instead of cheese and ham.
> 
> I had P.E in school today which was agility and strength training, went to the gym today after school and had football training tonight. So all in all quite an athletic day. I'm going to write out a regime to bring with me to the gym so i can keep track of my progress. I found out I couldn't bench very much compared to everyone else, I benched 3 sets x 8 reps of 30KG, we all have to start somewhere I suppose
> 
> Due to school timings, football, etc. I think I'm going to goto the school gym on Tuesdays and Thursdays from now on once i get my regime typed out..


With correct training and eating over about 8 weeks I went from a 40kg max bench press for 6 to a 65kg

Just determination.

Also just a thought, Why no pork??


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

ardsam said:


> With correct training and eating over about 8 weeks I went from a 40kg max bench press for 6 to a 65kg
> 
> Just determination.
> 
> Also just a thought, Why no pork??


I read somewhere that all meat except pork will give you the right proteins..?

Am I wrong? :confused1: Hopefully, cause i like pork :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

hey mate,

30kg for 8 reps at 15 especially for just starting out is not bad so dont kick yourself for it.... now is the time to get the FORM right anyway so focus on that and it will do you wonders in the long haul

as for your leg training, well i wouldnt consider cycling and football to be leg training but since you are specifically aiming for footballing type skills maybe its okay

you would be better off looking around the web for a starter routine and stick to that for a good year or so and eat loads


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> hey mate,
> 
> 30kg for 8 reps at 15 especially for just starting out is not bad so dont kick yourself for it.... now is the time to get the FORM right anyway so focus on that and it will do you wonders in the long haul
> 
> ...


Ok thanks :thumb:

I had a search on the web and I think this routine will suit me best Its a 12 week mass building programme for teens (clicky)

My routine for the first 4 weeks will be:

Tuesday

*Shoulders*

Barbell shoulder press 4 sets of 12

Arnold presses 4 sets of 12

seated laterals 2-3 sets of 12

Bent over laterals 2-3 sets of 12

*Biceps*

Barbell curl 3 sets of 8

Preacher curl 3 sets of 8

Seated dumbbell curl 2 sets of 8

*Triceps*

Close-grip presses 4 sets of 10

Overhead tri ext 4 sets of 10

Reverse pressdown 2-4 sets of 10

Thursday

*Legs *

Squats 4 sets of 8

Leg curls 3 sets of 8

Leg ext 2 sets of 8

Standing calves 4 sets of 8

*Chest*

*
*Barbell bench press 4 sets of 8

Incline barbell bench press 3 sets of 8

Decline barbell bench press 2 sets of 8

Incline dumbbell flyes 2 sets of 8

*Back*

Chins do as many sets until you reach 30 reps

Barbell rows 4 sets of 8

Close grip chins 3 sets of 8

Deadlifts 4 sets of 8

I will fill in the weights of everything once I'm there doing at as i don't know how much i can properly lift  Advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Too many exersises.

Just keep - squats, deadlifts, bench press, millitary press, barbell rows, chins, dips

Bench press, squats, , dips

Deads, rows, chins, millitary press

Something like that


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> Too many exersises.
> 
> Just keep - squats, deadlifts, bench press, millitary press, barbell rows, chins, dips
> 
> ...


This is the way to go IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

josnoddy said:


> Ok thanks :thumb:
> 
> I had a search on the web and I think this routine will suit me best Its a 12 week mass building programme for teens (clicky)
> 
> ...


Have a look at the link in my siggy on How to Train. Fairly simple routine man. That's all you need right now.

There's a saying in the iron game "You can't flex bone"

Just lift heavy. And eat big. You're playing footy right? So as before do your cardio / GPP work and any specific drills. But when you hit the gym keep the exercises down and aim to get the most bang for your buck.

Limited number of exercises - maximal amount of weight with good form.

Everything else will come in time.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Too many exersises.
> 
> Just keep - squats, deadlifts, bench press, millitary press, barbell rows, chins, dips
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats what I thought when i first saw it but the guy that wrote it and did it experianced big enough gains, he also mentioned that you have to eat loads to avoid over-training during this routine..also true but thats the same with any routine for bulking..

I'll cut the routine down then and leave in the things you mentioned.. :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

The guy probably already had years of lifting under his belt so could really benefit from doing so much isolation work.

Diet is 80% in building muscle. So it is correct that you have to eat loads, but try and eat the good stuff. At this age it wont really matter if your diet is 100%, just making good improvements and additions will make a difference.

I honestly think youll be fine with:

Bench press, squats, , dips

Deads, rows, chins, millitary press

Key to it all is diet and progression in either reps or weight lifted.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Have a look at the link in my siggy on How to Train. Fairly simple routine man. That's all you need right now.
> 
> There's a saying in the iron game "You can't flex bone"
> 
> ...


Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, I read your "How To Train" manual, very helpful. I think this might be the proper one this time:

Tuesday

*Pull Day (Back and Bis)*

Deadlifts 3x8

Lat Pulldowns 3x8

Rows 3x8

*Abs*

Swiss Ball Crunches 3x8

Side Bends 3x8

Thursday

*Legs*

Squats 3x8

SLDL 3x8

Calf Raises 3x8

*Push Day (Chest,Tris and Shoulders)*

Bench 3x8

Overhead Press 3x8

Close Grip Bench Press 3x8

As I'm only at the gym twice per week it has to be condensed into two days.. Also the legs would have to be on a thursday because i don't want to go to football training with sore legs :thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

josnoddy said:


> Ok, I read your "How To Train" manual, very helpful. I think this might be the proper one this time:
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> ...


thats a lot of work considering you also squeeze football into it all aswell mate.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Five-O said:


> thats a lot of work considering you also squeeze football into it all aswell mate.


I'll give it a go for a week and see how it goes.. :thumbup1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

My menu today has been:

07.30: 3 Weetabix

08.20: 1 Banana

11.00: 1 cheese & ham sandwich, 1 apple, 250ml pure orange juice

1.00: 1 & 1/2 cheese & ham sandwich, 1 apple, 500ml pure orange juice

3.30: Workout*Legs*

Squats 3x8 60KG

SLDL 3x8 25KG

Calf Raises 3x8 40KG

*Push Day (Chest,Tris and Shoulders)*

Bench 3x8 30KG

Overhead Press 3x8 15KG

Didn't get to do Close Grip Bench Press, due to someone always being on the bench

The over-head press was realy hard to do, as my arms were already sore from the benching..  15KG isn't much at all, it was defintely hard enough and I have to start somewhere :thumbup1:

17.15: 1 mini pizza, 1 pint of milk

18.30: Large plate of spaghetti bolognese

One quick question, by the end of this week should have i noticed a slight weight gain? If i keep the current diet and workout routine?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I still think, considering your only training two times a week you should do this.

Bench press, squats, , dips

Deads, rows, chins, millitary press


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> Update:
> 
> My menu today has been:
> 
> ...


Thats an awful diet by all accounts. Have you read the stickys on diet ?


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Thats an awful diet by all accounts. Have you read the stickys on diet ?


Yes. There is certain limitations to what i can eat and when.

Breakfast HAS to be something quick-ish, preferably 2/3/4 Weetabix with something..

School - Break time: 10.55-11.10, I'm normally hungry by this stage and have to eat something, also has to be quick and not need to be heated. Apple & tuna sandwiches..? with pure ornage

Lunch time: 12.55-13.45, Not overly hungry by this stage, food can't be heated so I could have tuna sandwiches and an apple again + pure orange juice..

Home from school - normally i would like a snack when i come home, could have baked beans with toast..?

Dinner - not normally my choice, consists of mainly, normally, potatoes and some form of meat

Also take into consideration that i have a nut & egg allergies..


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> I still think, considering your only training two times a week you should do this.
> 
> Bench press, squats, , dips
> 
> Deads, rows, chins, millitary press


I'm only following TH&S's "How To Train" basically..

He seems like a reputable source to follow information from considering his lifting success :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

josnoddy said:


> Breakfast HAS to be something quick-ish, preferably 2/3/4 Weetabix with something..
> 
> *No it doesn't. Get up earlier, even an extra 10 minutes can make all the difference.*
> 
> ...


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

josnoddy said:


> Yes. There is certain limitations to what i can eat and when.
> 
> Breakfast HAS to be something quick-ish, preferably 2/3/4 Weetabix with something..
> 
> ...


I'm in the same position with college reguarding times, I'm now cooking 200g of Chicken each night as well as 3 tins of tuna put into baguettes & sandwiches.

I'm having egg in the mornings which I boil up the night before along with some oats. You couldnt have this but something with protein should be consumed.

The chicken is fried in strips & is east to eat inbetween lessons, as is a tuna sandwhich in you have a few free minutes.

At dinner I am having 2 tins of tuna in baguettes which are going to be replaced with pasta & tuna next week to get a better carb source.

I have the second half of the chicken before the day finishes.

When I get home I have something like potatoes & pork chops which I had tonight for example. Then a protein shake before bed.

It's not the best diet & I'm getting more oats to mix with milk as a drink & rice/oat cakes this weekend to give me the carbs that I need during the day.

You just need to up your protein amount by alot & get some better foods into your meals.

*Dont do what I have done, trained on & off for about 2 years, spent about £400 on gym fees & wasted it by putting on literally no mass because I ate crap. *

Only now as I getting more serious about it have I improved my diet, listen to what people on here are saying & you will start to grow :thumbup1:

I've simplified my routine down alot as well. Doing about 2 exercises per muscle as I used to do far to much.

For a 2 day split something like nathans advice would be fine, stick to compounds where possible & eat loads :beer:

Good luck mate


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

josnoddy said:


> Didn't get to do Close Grip Bench Press, due to someone always being on the bench


Another thing, you could always ask if you can do it inbetween their sets, could work to your advantage as well as they could help you & spot you :thumbup1:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Mate

Best advice I can give you is ditch the Liverpool shorts and get some Everton ones instead :tongue:

Time for me to get flamed I think...............


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> Mate
> 
> Best advice I can give you is ditch the Liverpool shorts and get some Everton ones instead :tongue:
> 
> Time for me to get flamed I think...............


Yeaa, your right :lol: Liverpool is a way of life for me, nothing can make me change, premiership 09/10 title is on its way to Anfield

Thanks j.m. BIG help :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> I'm only following TH&S's "How To Train" basically..
> 
> He seems like a reputable source to follow information from considering his lifting success :thumbup1:


But its hard to do because your on a two day split.

That would be the perfect split for 3 days.

The one i gave you will hit every muscle in the body.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> Yes. There is certain limitations to what i can eat and when.
> 
> Breakfast HAS to be something quick-ish, preferably 2/3/4 Weetabix with something..
> 
> ...


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Nathan, I'll go out on Saturday and stock up on everything.. :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Good quick things for your breakfast

Oats, Milk, Banana

Whey Protein

Beans and Wholemeal Barms

Things for break/dinner - tuna sandwich on brown or wholemeal, chicken in wholewheat wraps, chicken and rice in tuperware


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Right

if this is the best you can do just get yourself some cheap protein shake (myprotein.co.uk) get basic whey, All meals you don't have protein in have a shake aswell

Weetabix + shake

This way youll be getting protein, even though its not from food, its better than none.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

My menu today has been:

07.30: 3 Weetabix + milk, banana

11.00: 1 cheese & ham sandwich, 1 banana

13.00: 1 & 1/2 cheese & ham sandwich, 1 orange

16.00: Multibionta (multi-vitamin) & Cod liver oil

18.30: 408g Chicken (as chicken fajitas)

Looking back at this there seems to be very little food intake, I shall up this intake next time I have school (Monday) as its necessary for me to gain weight.

Also on Monday, I'm changing the cheese and ham sandwiches to, tuna in brown bread..


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

I've also been thinking about my 2 day workout.

I could make it a 3 day workout and train on Sundays but it would have to be done at home..

Does anyone think its worth me adding in another day..?

I'll mess about with my routine again, following "nathanlowe"s advice and sticking to what he's said and see what you guys think :thumbup1:

Also, I don't know if its worth mentioning or if it's a good or bad thing, that i dropped a belt size today


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It would be possible, doing some arm and shoulder exercises using some dumbells from Argos or somewhere.

I've just noticed that you're from NI - whereabouts? (I'm from there as are a few others around here) Could you not use a local leisure centre?


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It would be possible, doing some arm and shoulder exercises using some dumbells from Argos or somewhere.
> 
> I've just noticed that you're from NI - whereabouts? (I'm from there as are a few others around here) Could you not use a local leisure centre?


Yeah, ive got some dumbells from Argos and I already had a dumbell with different weights, like a mini barbell

I currently live near Antrim in Doagh, goto school in Belfast though, where abouts are you from?

I could use the local leisure centre but technically its for over 16's and at the minute is £5 a go.. If it's necessary I don't mind doing it though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah I know Doagh. Well, ish. I'm from Fermanagh but escaped a while ago.

Talk to the centre management - I know of Antrim LC and it's not bad. If you are supervised or can show that you know what you're doing they might let you train, but ultimately it depends on their insurance. But for the moment you could easily swap some arms and shoulders to the weekend at home.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

You can pick up a pull up bar of the internet for £15, you can do wide grip and close grip chinups and palm away pull ups.

I would really try to replace one of your snacks with a whey protein shake, theres nothing wrong with using whey under the age of 18...... whey wont harm you at any age really. The past 12 weeks I increased my bench press max from 40kg to 1x75kg from eating the meal replacement shakes for breakfast and whey protein shakes after workout with meals made up mainly of health foods and lots of protein.

Protein is crucial! But dont over consume in a small period.... your kidney takes up to 2-3hours to process 60g of protein, anymore consumed in that period could be turned to fat, but it varies from person to person depending on their size and insides.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

good point there, we are all individuals and all bodys are different from the next person


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> You can pick up a pull up bar of the internet for £15, you can do wide grip and close grip chinups and palm away pull ups.
> 
> I would really try to replace one of your snacks with a whey protein shake, theres nothing wrong with using whey under the age of 18...... whey wont harm you at any age really. The past 12 weeks I increased my bench press max from 40kg to 1x75kg from eating the meal replacement shakes for breakfast and whey protein shakes after workout with meals made up mainly of health foods and lots of protein.
> 
> Protein is crucial! But dont over consume in a small period.... your kidney takes up to 2-3hours to process 60g of protein, anymore consumed in that period could be turned to fat, but it varies from person to person depending on their size and insides.


Thanks for all that :thumbup1:

I've never heard of the meal replacement shakes. I'll give them a go with the search button


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Meal replacement shakes (MRPs) are like whey protein shakes except they will have carbs in them aswell, they help to bulk up and they replace meals..... I use USN muscle fuel STS which is like £14.00 from monstersupplements.com per kilo tub and there is only 404calories in each two scoop serving, 44g of protein and 40g of carbs plus essential amino acids including your BCAAs to help keep muscle when trying to lose fat.

I take it for breakfast, then lunch on workout days (i have no snacks in between but its better if you do... e.g. a tuna sandwich) and a WHEY shake after workout which will get into your system quickly when you need that protein, casien (which is the type of protein in chicken) takes way longer, most whey shakes will only be about 250calories per 2scoop serving with no carbs and fat (well maybe 2g)


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont think that a six pack would do anything for you to be honest, how many people will see it anyway? Bulk up and get some muscle on your frame.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I dont think that a six pack would do anything for you to be honest, how many people will see it anyway? Bulk up and get some muscle on your frame.


It's just something to aim for really. It will tell me once I'm happy with my shape.

Im on my way there..  :thumbup1: Trying my best..

Would it be a good or bad thing if I lost weight this week?

(Just as a random general question)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> It's just something to aim for really. It will tell me once I'm happy with my shape.
> 
> Im on my way there.. :thumbup1: Trying my best..
> 
> ...


 It would be a very bad thing young man. You need to grow not lose weight at your age.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Con said:


> It would be a very bad thing young man. You need to grow not lose weight at your age.


Hmm.. alrigghtt..

I weighed myself this morning after breakfast but I'll leave the weigh in until tomorrow morning. Then it'll be my 1st weeks weigh in.

I may look skinnyish enough on my pictures but personally i think there is still more weight to go. My rear end for example i think is pretty big and still gives a jiggle. Although its got firmer over the last week..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

You sound like a girl no offense mate but you do.

Starting eating a lot of good food take in protein 6 times per day with lots of fruit and veg.

Get in the gym 3-4 times per week and get very strong.

Give it two years and you will have your six pack along with a lot of other muscle and you will look and be healthy.

FYI girls hate a really skinny guy i mean how is a fvcker that is going to fly away in the wind going to protect her:rolleyes:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Con said:


> You sound like a girl no offense mate but you do.
> 
> Starting eating a lot of good food take in protein 6 times per day with lots of fruit and veg.
> 
> ...


lol, I know i did but its true..

Ok, advice taken onboard :thumbup1:

I know they do, thats part of the reason I'm trying to bulk. The first week hasn't been much of a success though.. :mellow:

I find it hard to understand at when im at a stage currently where my muscles arn't big enough to show through how I will put on weight when I'm eating healthily..

Confusing to me but thats life, I will do as you say..


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

09.40: 3 Weetabix + milk

10.30: 80 minutes of football (match, won 5-4  )

13.30: Tin of beans + 2 pieces of toast

19.00: 1 tin of beef curry + 2 plates of rice

21.00: Multi-vitamin + cod liver oil

Not the best of days, although i did turn down a carry out at dinner time which the rest of my family had


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad you recognise it as a bad day, because you're going to hear this so often, it will become a mantra:

Not enough food, not enough protein, too much processed food, not enough veg.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> Update:
> 
> 09.40: 3 Weetabix + milk
> 
> ...


Turning down that curry only made your day worse imo. It would have had nearly all of your day's protein in it.....


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Turning down that curry only made your day worse imo. It would have had nearly all of your day's protein in it.....


I eat the curry, not the carry out.. :confused1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry, double-post..

Might aswell type something..

I think i'm going to do a home work out tomorrow, just to add as an extra workout to my routine..

First weekly weigh in, in the morning. Pretty sure i've lost weight :S


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mate your diet is not that bad.

When i was your age i did skating and having fat or a high body weight is very bad for that so my daily diet would be 2 liters of coke for energy and then a chicken burger at night, now i did have a perfect six pack and my face was sunk in due to the fact that i would do 6 plus hours of exercise per day but this was detrimental to gains at a later stage plus i looked like a streak of **** in clothes.

Set your self a goal, every single day 6 times per day you will take in 30 grams of protein it doesnt matter if its from milk meat a shake a pizza whatever just get that in.

Once you have done that for a couple of months and can handle it well start adding in a certain amounts of carbs and fats to each meal but start with the protein and go from there.

FINALLY DONT EXPECT PHYSIQUE CHANGES EVERY WEEK!


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Con said:


> Mate your diet is not that bad.
> 
> When i was your age i did skating and having fat or a high body weight is very bad for that so my daily diet would be 2 liters of coke for energy and then a chicken burger at night, now i did have a perfect six pack and my face was sunk in due to the fact that i would do 6 plus hours of exercise per day but this was detrimental to gains at a later stage plus i looked like a streak of **** in clothes.
> 
> ...


Thats great advice, thanks..

I don't expect changes every week, i weighed myself this morning and sort of know what to expect..


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Weigh in this morning of: 175.6

I'm going the wrong way :rolleye:

I need to try harder this week and eat *alot* more basically, get more protein down me and if all goes to plan I'll go up next week :thumbup1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

Diet today has been:

11.30: 2 Tuna sandwiches

13.00: 1 Apple, 1 orange, multi-vitamin, cod liver oil, glass of milk

15.00: Home ab and pec workout - tough

16.00: 2 Mini pizzas (Just under 40g protein altogether, surprising)

18.30: Beef, potatoes, sweetcorn

21.00: Banana

Nothing really to say on today, my pecs seem to have recovered alot quicker than they've usually done from the past week. Motivation was there today, I really want my goal now.. 

I think I'm going to do some cardio tomorrow in the form of cycling, weather depending :thumbup1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Also, went out shopping today and got loads of oats, cottage cheese, brown rice, brown bread, tuna and brown pasta, so I have no excuses now :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

40g of protein in pizza is probably crap and wont help you much, its not good protein in my opinion

Its good to see you have added two tuna sandwiches.... but how many cans did you use? 1 in each sandwich or just half a can?

Add a protein shake to your diet it helped me majorly when I was bulking up.... zoomed in size


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> 40g of protein in pizza is probably crap and wont help you much, its not good protein in my opinion


More than likely.. was nice though


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

My menu today has been:

07.30: 2 Weetabix + milk, banana

11.00: 1 tuna sandwich (brown bread), 1 apple

13.00: 1 & 1/2 tuna sandwich (brown bread), 1 apple

17.30: 2 slices of toast (brown bread) with ham, 1 apple, Multibionta (multi-vitamin) & Cod liver oil

18.30: Fish pie and sweetcorn

Today has probably been my best day diet wise of my journal :thumbup1:


----------



## karldenton (Sep 16, 2008)

Getting a better diet now mate. I'm 22 but built a little like you - just more of a belly. Started eating loads more at the moment.

Get up 10 mins earlier and have scrambled egg - feel really full then.

Get some protein shakes in. I have one about 10, and one before i go to bed, if its a workout day, 1 after workout too.

Keep it up mate. Like people tell me - Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

karldenton said:


> Getting a better diet now mate. I'm 22 but built a little like you - just more of a belly. Started eating loads more at the moment.
> 
> Get up 10 mins earlier and have scrambled egg - feel really full then.
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbup1:

I'm allergic to eggs and i don't like them, so I can't really do that :lol:

&

I'm considering getting some shakes, hard to find any than can garuntee nut free, as I'm also allergic to them..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Just buy plain whey and add oats.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

josnoddy said:


> Also, went out shopping today and got loads of oats, cottage cheese, brown rice, brown bread, tuna and brown pasta, so I have no excuses now :thumbup1:


good lad:thumbup1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> 40g of protein in pizza is probably crap and wont help you much, its not good protein in my opinion
> 
> Its good to see you have added two tuna sandwiches.... but how many cans did you use? 1 in each sandwich or just half a can?
> 
> Add a protein shake to your diet it helped me majorly when I was bulking up.... zoomed in size


Didn't see the edited bit..

1 can of tuna for both sandwiches..

I'm on the job of protein right now, just narrowing down my choices..


----------



## karldenton (Sep 16, 2008)

I've just bought http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/whey-protein/whey-protein-(2lb)/

Is nut free as i'm allergic to nuts too. Although it does say "produced in a factory that handles nuts"


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

karldenton said:


> I've just bought http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/whey-protein/whey-protein-(2lb)/
> 
> Is nut free as i'm allergic to nuts too. Although it does say "produced in a factory that handles nuts"


I personally wouldnt bother with all that labelled stuff. I'd just go for the 5lb bag and buy a seperate tub. Whey cheaper per pound! 

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/whey-blend-(5lb)-(refill)/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/empty-tubs/plastic-tub-(empty)/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/accessories/plastic-scoop-(large)/


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

karldenton said:


> I've just bought http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/whey-protein/whey-protein-(2lb)/
> 
> Is nut free as i'm allergic to nuts too. Although it does say "produced in a factory that handles nuts"


Yea thanks but unfortunately I can't take that risk I'm a 6/6 on the scale =(


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I personally wouldnt bother with all that labelled stuff. I'd just go for the 5lb bag and buy a seperate tub. Whey cheaper per pound!
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/whey-blend-(5lb)-(refill)/
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree

I'm just on the hunt for a website that doesn't mention anything about nuts..


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe you should make a post in the protein section...... Im sure someone else on these forums uses protein from a completely nut freefactory.

Good Luck!


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

My menu today has been:

07.30: 3 Weetabix + milk, banana

11.00: 1 tuna sandwich (brown bread), 1 apple

13.00: 1 & 1/2 tuna sandwich (brown bread), 1 apple

15.30: Workout..

*Pull Day (Back and Bis)*

Deadlifts 3x8

Lat Pulldowns 3x8

Rows 3x8

*Abs*

Swiss Ball Crunches 3x8

Side Bends 3x8

I also did benching today, 2x8 40KG (went up 10KG in one week, weird), 1x8 35KG

16.30: Banana

17.30: Bowl of pasta with a type of tomato sauce, Multibionta (multi-vitamin) & Cod liver oil

20.00: Plate of beef curry (brown rice)

I've also got a question, I tried the cottage cheese and lets just say its not the nicest thing I've tasted and I was wondering will it make much difference if I eat normal mature cheddar?


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello everyone, thought i'd update this since i havn't in nearly 1 month :whistling:

Thought i was on the right track when i left and would keep going, so i did

I've stuck to my workout routine and diet more importantly, i think i'm definately getting there but as we all know it takes time :thumbup1:

I feel different and alot better, I'm going on holiday on Sunday for 2 weeks, that could be potentially a waste of my last 2 months work. I shall do my best though in doing some type of excersise most days, pushups and tricep dips for example and we'll see what i can do in the gym when i come back. I think I'll be happy if i could come back to what i was doing.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

you are frieken huge for a 15 year old


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

josnoddy said:


> I feel different and alot better, I'm going on holiday on Sunday for 2 weeks, that could be potentially a waste of my last 2 months work.


A wee break will do you no harm. The body needs some time off now and again. And I bet you come back stronger.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Eat as much as you can for 2 weeks and you will get stronger and bigger - the fat will go when you start exercising again its temporary fat


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

i agree, just eat for 2 weeks up the calories to bulking mode, then go back to cutting.

i tryed that and didnt put any fat on, infact i lost more of it.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

keep it going mate


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright guys, another update, I think I'll be updating every week or so for the next we while to get on track again..

I've started back into my routine and have been for the last week now, my diet is alot worse than it used to be.. I was sick about 2 weeks ago and have been eating hardly anything, I know it needs to change and it will

I started my bench at the gym again at 40KG which isn't bad considering I've been on and off for the last 4 months and increased 10KG's from my very first bench.

I'm also a year older now, I'm 16 now :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck mate, consistency is the key. :thumbup1:


----------



## scorch316 (Jan 8, 2009)

at your age and with all the exercise your doing you really need to eat ton,s of good quality food,

you won,t put any fat on with all that cycling and footy.

good luck in your quest. :thumb:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, heres a picture of me taken just 5 minutes ago :thumb: since I havn't posted a pic in a good while  It's not the best of quality and the mirror i used is really dirty, but sure


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Your body is still one of a child and it will always be unless you eat NOW during your teen years to facilitate bone growth not nessacerly vertically but horizontally ie get wider in the shoulders.

Honestly who cares if you have a 6 pack, i am unaware of ANY girl that finds a guy skinnier than her attractive unless she is Shammo!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

evil super man

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with Con, more food and reading the first page I suspect a little less cardio.

If you want to put any mass on your frame you'll have to eat like a horse mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

colt24 said:


> evil super man
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^


 Mate i have seen many examples.

There was one guy back in my home town national champion many times started training and competing age 15. Looked good but some was off he was pretty short but also very narrow boned like a child, when i saw a picture of him at 15 his frame looked the exact same as now close to age 30!

As a teen i was like this guy i wanted to be super lean. I actually was stupidly lean from ages 13-17 ie sunken in cheeks, i freaked out the day i hit 70kg because i did stunt rollerblading and i could feel every pound hurting my performance. My diet was literally 2 liters of coke then a chicken burger at night. Once i took up training i would have a cross trainer in my room and EVERY calorie i ate every day i burnt off on what the crosstrainer would say (you know the calorie counter).

I honestly think i would be a bit taller and a bit wider had i not done that, my father was a very large man and so are most of my relatives, i am the short one out of the bunch.

If this guy would just finally listen. Intake 300 grams of protein per day with 300 carbs and 100 grams of good fat with treat meals on top of that as many as he likes as long as he eats his real meals first then trains hard 3 days per week, does some sort of physical activity such as swimming/karate i dont know what ever he likes. In two years he will post here again having gained 30-50lb and have BETTER abbs than he has now!

My little brother was always a weird looking child with one slopping forward shoulder and just an awful look about him, i have been training him in person and online for the past few years and now he is 17 and 90kg and a totally different person.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW HE IS HUGE keep it going buddy


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> My little brother was always a weird looking child with one slopping forward shoulder and just an awful look about him, i have been training him in person and online for the past few years and now he is 17 and 90kg and a totally different person.


Your brother is huge for 17! Damn I wish my younger brother would listen to me FFS instead of drinking every night


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your brother is huge for 17! Damn I wish my younger brother would listen to me FFS instead of drinking every night


It's the only way he can repress his sibling jealousy mate:thumb: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your brother is huge for 17! Damn I wish my younger brother would listen to me FFS instead of drinking every night


 He has gone from 50kg unable to deadlift 60kg to this in about 4 years of gradual progressive training even though his stretch marks make him look like he gained 20kg over night:lol:

He lives for bb and i fully intend on helping him reach his goals of becoming a natural pro bb.....and i mean a REAL natural 

I wish i had started training that young instead of spending my youth tap dancing on hand rails lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man your brother looks good 

Right con

I'll be your little brother..

Just to make sure are you older then me?

22 NOV 1987

Train me


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Another update, I reached another milestone today which I'm rather happy with it was on the 09/01/09 when I first benched 3x8 40KG, and today,20 days later I benched 3x8 50KG  I think my beginner gains are still there when I actually put the work in. The only thing I'm taking extra of at the minute is milk, straight after work outs, as I have always done. Also, I'm eating alot more than I was 3 weeks ago, as suggested :thumb:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Make sure you eat and eat some more get your 6 meals a day in, how many shakes do you have a day? Well done on the new PB, do you also squat and deadlift? If you are eating enough and training correct your lifts will increase in no time, and you will be happy with the added mass and strength.

As con has said girls will not like a wee skinny guy just because he has a six pack, but his arms look like tooth picks. So get eating,eating,training,rest andf more eating :thumb:

Wher bouts n Northern Ireland you from mate? Im from these shores also.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> Make sure you eat and eat some more get your 6 meals a day in, how many shakes do you have a day? Well done on the new PB, do you also squat and deadlift? If you are eating enough and training correct your lifts will increase in no time, and you will be happy with the added mass and strength.
> 
> As con has said girls will not like a wee skinny guy just because he has a six pack, but his arms look like tooth picks. So get eating,eating,training,rest andf more eating :thumb:
> 
> Wher bouts n Northern Ireland you from mate? Im from these shores also.


I currently have no shakes, just milk. I've tried shakes, well only one shake due to my nut allergy, I've used over 1/2 of the 2.5KG tub trying loads of different combinations, to see if I like it, because I really want to like it, but no joy.

I used to squat but not any more, I found that my legs hurt too much during football training if I pushed myself squatting.

I did start my gymming doing deadlifts, but got told my form was completely wrong, and the guy did tell me how to do it, but I wasn't sure whether he knew what he was talking about, I did do research prior to trying them. Then I was afraid that I might injure my back if my form was wrong, soo.. thats why I stopped doing them. :confused1:

I live in Doagh, Co.Antrim but commute to Belfast most days for school, what about yourself?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep this up and your be one crazy ass looking dude by your mid twentys! Your have 10 years of good training and diet! Enough to do anything I would say.

I think its great someone so young is so interested and determine - Well done buddy!

-Matt


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm also 16 and from northern ireland haha, don't really have much advice -- just wanted to welcome you to the forum


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> i'm also 16 and from northern ireland haha, don't really have much advice -- just wanted to welcome you to the forum


I have been here since August like :lol:

What school do you go to?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Do they not learn you young ones to listen anymore at school? because so far this thread has been full of good constructive advice to eat! and you have not once made a point of actually saying you have taken anything on board.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Limavady Grammar, like near Derry.

is an absolute hole, naw let me rephrase that, a 'pure hole' is the correct definition in the grammatical limitations of today's youth


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Do they not learn you young ones to listen anymore at school? because so far this thread has been full of good constructive advice to eat! and you have not once made a point of actually saying you have taken anything on board.


Your right, this thread has been full of advice, mainly to eat a lot. Of course I've been eating lots as due to the advice of people, people who have got their gains and know what to do. The only thing that I havn't mentioned much in response to advice, is the high amount of consumption necessary. Was it not just yesteraday that I said this?:



josnoddy said:


> ...Also, I'm eating alot more than I was 3 weeks ago, as suggested :thumb:


Most of my (on topic) comments here are myself acting on advice that I've been given because thats the only way to improve.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

josnoddy said:


> Your right, this thread has been full of advice, mainly to eat a lot. Of course I've been eating lots as due to the advice of people, people who have got their gains and know what to do. The only thing that I havn't mentioned much in response to advice, *is the high amount of consumption necessary.* Was it not just yesteraday that I said this?:
> 
> Most of my (on topic) comments here are myself acting on advice that I've been given because thats the only way to improve.


Do you want to grow or have a fancy six-pack ( h34r: )

lets see your new consumption of late then.......


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Do you want to grow or have a fancy six-pack ( )
> 
> lets see your new consumption of late then.......


Of course I want to grow; a six pack will be awaaay down the line, as the bulking stage will take many many months.

I'm afraid you've got no were with this as you claimed that schools taught us nothing, in which I clearly wrote something yesterday which defended myself 100%, and now your changing the subject because I was right and I'm guessing you didn't read all the posts as you wouldn't have wrote the comment on us listening in school, no offence intended by the way, I'm just stating..

My consumption is irrelevant at the minute, as I asked all the dietary questions months ago and got clued in with what to eat. I can confidently say, at the minute what I'm eating is working; I've noticed improvements in and out of the gym.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Go back to post #2 where I was the 1st one to post a reply.....your still the same....meaning IMO you haven't improved, at your age, I put on 2 stone of muscle (staying at 7% bodyfat) in 3 months.........au natuarale'

Says it all really....

so

No 1' - why is your consumption irrelevant? does this mean your still eating the same as in september and can't be ar$ed to put up what your eating?

No 2; what the hell are you rabbiting on about in paragraph 2 :confused1:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Go back to post #2 where I was the 1st one to post a reply.....your still the same....meaning IMO you haven't improved, at your age, I put on 2 stone of muscle (staying at 7% bodyfat) in 3 months.........au natuarale'
> 
> Says it all really....
> 
> ...


I really can't be bothered arguing, as it's pointless and not overly constructive online.

My diet isn't 100% in fact I would go as far to say it's rather poor on bodybuilding standards. I am open to advice and I do try to amend what I'm doing with the suggestions that I receive. I'm overly determined to gain size and in the end I will do it, may it be with your help or others.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

crack on kidda, knock yourself out


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

I did 3x8 52.5KG on the bench today, I'm happy 

Over the last 3 days especially my diet has improved alot, I've been eating an early dinner and a late dinner both based around meat in some description. Instead of just 'one' dinner. I've cut out the crisps and replaced it with fruit. I've also been drinking about twice as much water.

I've got one question, do you think creatine would do much help for me?

Considering at the minute I'm not taking any protein shakes, also the creatine above is pretty cheap and the reviews are good :confused1:

Thanks


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Small update:

Weighed in at 182 pounds this morning, I know its not much of a weight gain since I started but it's taken me some time to get to this 

I can't wait to reach 200 pounds, that will be a good day


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Go through this thread and pick out all the advice (advice only), copy it into word or something, assess it, prioritise it and then take action on it. After that, bring the feedback here.

Just a thought, information is always easier to digest when it's all in one place. 

Good luck with your goals.

S-A-L


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

S-A-L said:


> Go through this thread and pick out all the advice (advice only), copy it into word or something, assess it, prioritise it and then take action on it. After that, bring the feedback here.
> 
> Just a thought, information is always easier to digest when it's all in one place.
> 
> ...


Best idea Ive seen for ages, I regualry do this with people's diet if I like what i see. :beer:


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Another update, around 4 months ago I went on some chemically corrected creatine and it worked wonders, I gained 2 stone in 2 months, admitedly it wasn't just muscle and after I stopped taking it (around 2 months ago) I lost just under a stone of fat (I think  ). I now weigh 190lbs which I'm happy with although I am still trying to gain muscle, I've taken a rough picture just to mark my progress  I have also joined the local gym so have no excuses


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking great bud, congratulations! :thumb:

What do you mean by chemically corrected creatine?

Did you change your workout (you must have, seeing as you're going to the gym now :tongue: ) and diet at all?


----------



## nebojsa (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi theare i didn't jet turned 15... listen dude... Creatine... Take it from me  I was in bodybuilding and all that.. kick box.. i know how to build muscle... DONT TAKE IT..! Creatine lets Your muscles absorbe water... and when you stop working out... puff.  If you need to take something.. take whey protein shakes... that provides you with all the suplements you need for a day ( one glass of it after 45 min passed since your training..  ) goes to show just how can you look without creatine.. iwe uploaded a photo.. sry for maybe bad eanglish somewheare... im from serbia..  cheers.  :thumbup1:


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry to re-live a very old thread but I'm still alive, now 19 and wanting to start from fresh. A lot has changed in the last 3/4 years and just wondering your opinions on continuing this thread or starting a new one? What should I do?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Any progress pics bud?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Also it's prob best to start a new thread.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

okay, I'll start a new one.. yes, took a picture today.. gone backwords since the last picture in this thread. Although I'm so much more educated about what I'm doing now.. time to start fresh  goodbye thread, x


----------

